# Question about peeing for a female dog?



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has a bladder stone now so I take her out to pee every 3 hours. Before she could last 5 hours or maybe more I am not sure. She doesn't ask to go out I just take her out when I think she needs to go. I work from home so I just do it. 

Just wondering how long an adult female poo can hold it? We did have the bells but she would use them to visit with people in the hallway so took them away. With the stone she needs to go more so 3 hours is a stretch but just wondering how long a healthy female poo can hold it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly holds it all night, doesn't she?
In my experience they can definitely hold it as long as they are sleeping, unless they have a medical problem. If Kiki and Dot have been playing mad games, I always let them out for a wee as all that excitement can only lead to ....
I am out for 4 hours most days and never come back to an accident from any of mine. They have all been out for a good off lead walk (obviously not poor Dot at the moment) of between half and one hour depending on the rain!!! 
After I'm back in, during the warm months I always have the back door open, but during the cold and wet, not. We walk once I am home and may go out for a short walk later on, and they go out onto the field before bed, so propbaly have opportunites every 3 hours or so normally. However on the occasional rubbish day when life is hectic they have been left for 6 hours (hospital waiting times can be totally rubbish or road closures - really this does not happen more than once in a blue moon). They do not pee in the house, they hold...
That is probably just rambling and doesn't help at all, sorry


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Marzi! Yes Molly can hold it all night she goes from 10pm-6am. During the day she used to be able to hold it for 5 hours but now we go every 3 hours cause of her stone. So not too bad.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola hates the bad weather so has to be persuaded to pee throughout the day. She would hold it all day if we allowed her. Nina pees every 3-4 hours and Lola just watches. It's rare that Lola will pee on a walk.. She saves it for my grass. She will poop on a walk though


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

When I had a disastrous miscommunication with my dog sitter before Christmas, Tilly was on her own during the day for 9.5 hours(!!!!!) and held it all day. What a star!

Needless to say, I always double and triple check that the dog sitter knows what days I need her now! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

During the day they seem to go every 3-4 hrs. At night these guys go from 8:30 - 6:30 with the occasional late night pee request. I could also be so out of it that they are going somewhere and I don't know. But I'm going to choose to believe they are not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady pees on scheduel like a star...she is very regular!

She asks to go but it is always at the same time of day

7:30 am pee and poop
4:00 pm pee and poop
7:30 pm pee
10 pm (before bed) pee


on occasion she will go for one during the day, but for the most part this is her schedule, and other than 7:30 and 1pm she set the rest herself.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Lady is on schedule ha! Molly used to be she used to go 5 times a day between 6am and 10pm so about every 4 hours or so. When she was sick it was every 2 hours and now she lasts about 4 hours so it's getting better. Just took her for a half hour walk and she only pee'd once so i'm praying the stone is shriking


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay...that sounds great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee, has the vet offered advice as to how to best prevent a recurrence? If she is susceptible to this, I would worry that urine sitting in her bladder any longer than 3-4 hours might allow the crystals to form. I might be wrong but it would be interesting to know. This concerns me about Lola as she is so lazy about going to the loo..


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee, has the vet offered advice as to how to best prevent a recurrence? If she is susceptible to this, I would worry that urine sitting in her bladder any longer than 3-4 hours might allow the crystals to form. I might be wrong but it would be interesting to know. This concerns me about Lola as she is so lazy about going to the loo..


She goes out every 3-4 hours the longest she holds it is 5 (that was before she was sick) and then overnight but since we have had her every 3-4 hours was the norm for her. He said to avoid grains and soy in her food and not to feed certain proteins because something in her can use them to produce the stones. He didn't talk about what she should eat once it's gone yet because she is still on that special Urinary SO food until next Saturday when she goes for her next x-ray. He also said to try and make her drink more water. That is hard but if I put a few blueberries (about 3) in her bowl she will drink while trying to catch them. Also if I put it in a small bowl she will drink thinking it's some special treat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> She goes out every 3-4 hours the longest she holds it is 5 (that was before she was sick) and then overnight but since we have had her every 3-4 hours was the norm for her. He said to avoid grains and soy in her food and not to feed certain proteins because something in her can use them to produce the stones. He didn't talk about what she should eat once it's gone yet because she is still on that special Urinary SO food until next Saturday when she goes for her next x-ray. He also said to try and make her drink more water. That is hard but if I put a few blueberries (about 3) in her bowl she will drink while trying to catch them. Also if I put it in a small bowl she will drink thinking it's some special treat.


Oooo you've got some cunning tricks up your sleeve - I like the blueberry one


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela can go for ten hours over night; is that too long? Another question that I have is: do your female dogs pee more than once on their walks? Stela can pee up to six times on her regular (40 min) walk. She sniffs and sniffs and pees and pees some more  Do female dogs mark???


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly goes about 8 hours over night. She goes to bed at 10pm and I get her up at 6am. She could probably go longer but I wake her up. Not sure if there is a rule to the over night thing but I don't like to let her go longer than that. As far as peeing on walks she used to go about twice or sometimes only once on our walks but since she has the stone she will go 4 times on a 30 minute walk. I notice that now that there is snow she will sometimes pee where another dog had pee'd. I think maybe they do mark but usually if they are not spayed. Not really sure about this?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maxie was spayed and marked exactly like a boy dog. Except for the leg lifting.


----------

